
This guy quit as president of a NASDAQ-listed company to build a smart bike - williswee
https://www.techinasia.com/guy-quit-job-president-nasdaqlisted-tech-company-build-smart-bike/
======
hanniabu
Very smart, or to some - obvious. All too often these companies pop up to
offer a smart bike, but as Zhang said, they do not consult with their users.
They go about trying to change form and function, rather than adding
complimentary features.

